

Offer HN: Lunch with AirBnB and other startup Founders - yosho

So we just launched Skyara.com to the public and to our great surprise, one of the AirBnb founders offered to do lunch with people!<p>So there's a couple of spots left for lunch so I'm letting the rest of the HN community know about this event.<p>Also, you can book an exclusive behind the scenes look at i/o Ventures or chill with some of the other Skyara team members.<p>In the spirit of Offer HN, if would be cool if you guys can list some of your own experiences for booking as well. You can make them free if you like or donate the proceeds to a charity.<p>AirBnB Lunch: http://www.skyara.com/lunch-with-airbnb-cto-co-founder/san-francisco/69
======
randy
Very, very cool. The fact I'm instantly down my CC info and $60 on three
purchases is some incredibly convincing concept validation for myself, but the
potential here, both in terms of impact and unique experiences, is
unimaginably cool.

One important thing to note, you need to make your referral codes and
messaging (i.e. refer a friend and you both win) more prominent. I told my
friend about the site and when he asked me for a referral code, I had no clue
what he was talking about, since apparently you don't get a referral code if
you sign up in the purchase flow and I had to sign up with a secondary fake
account to see what the deal was. So you probably want to:

1) Make the referral code actually accessible on the account page (It
currently isn't there at all? Unless I'm in some n-way test?)

2) Make the referral code available on every completed transaction.
Personally, I'd also recommend tossing in that cute turtle that appears during
signup :)

3) Send the referral code, and whole welcome email, for that matter, to the
user if they come in through the payment flow.

4) Add an entry on how to find your personal referral code in the FAQ.

Given the empirical success of such tactics (PayPal especially comes to mind)
and especially given that many people will want to enjoy these experiences
with their friends, you really want to make sure the user is aware of the
promotion. Obviously, there are some considerations regarding the cost as you
give out $10 and make less than 12% back after fees, but if you're going to
run it on the traditional sign-up flow, you might as well put it everywhere.
Especially since people who sign up via the purchase flow or make a purchase
would be much more likely to refer their friends, since they've already
validated the service.

Anyways, congratulations on the launch. See you guys at lunch ;)

------
jwu711
Link for the airbnb lunch: [http://www.skyara.com/lunch-with-airbnb-cto-co-
founder/san-f...](http://www.skyara.com/lunch-with-airbnb-cto-co-founder/san-
francisco/69)

I'll offer one: [http://www.skyara.com/lunch-with-a-skyara-founder/san-
franci...](http://www.skyara.com/lunch-with-a-skyara-founder/san-francisco/14)

~~~
ctb9
I'll gladly accept, and congrats on the launch!

------
staunch
The Dirty Jobs for Everyone aspect seems really fun.

------
_klk_
Very cool, I think I'm going to sign up for the Ranger fitness training.

~~~
_klk_
Also a couple of usability notes:

\- I can't click on the menu stuff at the top right to open in a new tab
(using Google chrome on windows) \- It would be nice if the search results had
paging options at both the top and the bottom so I don't have to scroll up to
the top every time I want to go to a new page.

